# Help! What kind of fish is this?



## IanHam (Jul 5, 2008)

Well I killed a fish and need to find a replacement A.S.A.P. 

This fish isn't mine so I don't know what kind it is. 

It was in a small beta tank, and its long and white. I would say about 3" long.

Here is a picture.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Pretty nasty picture, but I'd venture to say that it is an bichir.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Is this a tank you're looking after for a friend? Getting a replacement for this fish is not a good idea, and will only lead to more problems.

If indeed it is a bichir it needs to be housed in a large tank and cannot be kept in a small tank along with a beta.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Consider this as a learning experience for both of you. You get to learn to say "Your fish went belly up" and he/she can come on here and learn the needs and proper care for fish such as this.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

The good thing is *you* by yourself didn't kill that fish. It wasn't in a proper environment and its death was really only a matter of time. Getting another fish would just be giving it a death sentence.


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

*reply*

albino bichir


----------

